# No sex in over two weeks!



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I came down with a nasty kidney infection. I was hospitalized for a total of 5 nights. It's been over 2 weeks since the onset of my infection. I still have a fever and horrible kidney pain, but I'm sloooooowly healing. Like a snail crossing the street on a hot summers day.

Anyways, I've been hinting to hubby that it's time to get back on track! I feel well enough now for some action. We went from 6 days a week to nothing. I'm sure he's wanting it too! I'm really hoping tonight we can start getting back on track. 

I miss my husband terribly that way. We still cuddle and hold hands, which is not helping.  It makes me want him more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I thought I hadn't seen you post as much recently.

Hope you can continue to mend quickly and get back in the saddle again soon - maybe tonite! There are a lot of things you can do nice and slow together.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you're doing better 

Chew a lot of ice :rofl:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't really feel like posting when I was in all that pain! It was worse then natural childbirth.

I'm drinking 5-7 liters of water a day, some filled with cranberry juice. I'm certainly flushing out my kidney everyday.(I only have one big kidney(horseshoe kidney)). Tonight better be the night or watch out.:lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

